# Stolen Van, Trailer, and BOAT!!!



## DRACO18

To the boating community,

We had a van with a trailer that had a boat on it stolen from our parking lot Saturday night/Early Sunday morning. The boat was a 15 ft 4 thwart NRS Cheyenne raft with diminishing tubes. The boat had a stern frame and a spare oar on the right side. The Van is a 15 passenger van with the number 4 on the gray quarter panel on the front right. The license plate # is 827-FUN. the trailer is a single axle with a flat top. All of the equipment is covered with the name "Mild To Wild" and names and numbers. If you have any information or have seen this equipment please call our office 1-800-567-6745 and ask for the boat barn manager or Alex Mickel. We are located at the north side of Durango, Colorado. Any information would be much appreciated.

Thanks Mild To Wild


----------



## Snowhere

What! did all the lowlifes come out this year or what?!

I would think the van and trailer would be easy to spot. Sounds kinda like some kids took it for a joyride. Were the keys in it? I hope someone spots it and catches them.


----------



## caspermike

Thats damn near bad karma for life.


----------



## PARKER

*Mexico*

Damn! Thay will be caught unless they are in mexico already.

Sorry Al, I'll keep an eye out.

Parker


----------



## DRACO18

*Found/recovered*

We Found our missing van trailer and boat today thanks to a wonderful citizen of Durango!! There was no damage to any of it and only the keys were missing. Thanks to all that were keeping their eyes open.


----------



## Snowhere

More details? Was it just taken for a joyride?


----------



## COUNT

> July 30, 2008
> Associated Press-Durango, Colorado
> A Durango raft guide (to remain unnamed) reported van, raft, and trailer stolen on Monday. Thursday morning the vehicle in question was found 350 ft North of the location where it was reported to be last parked. All contents, including raft and trailer, were intact but local law enforcement officials reported a "funny smell" upon opening the van. All Mild to Wild guides are now required to take drug tests every odd day of the month. Town of Durango representatives are also now considering requiring a high school diploma for all law enforcement officers.


COUNT


----------



## helix149

oh god count i love reading so many of your post always absolutley hilarious if not helpful


----------



## kayakfreakus

Drug tests for raft guides and diplomas for law enforcement? What is this world coming to.....


----------



## caspermike

what do you do when you can't pass high school?

join law enforcement!


----------



## Theophilus

kayakfreakus said:


> Drug tests for raft guides and diplomas for law enforcement? What is this world coming to.....


Isn't this backwards?? :mrgreen:


----------



## miker

COUNT said:


> COUNT


Ahhhhh! If that is real it is so fuckin funny. 

smoke'um if you got'em


----------

